# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Neerplastiek

## Marli

Woensdag de 16de wordt bij mij een neerplastiek uitgevoerd.
Een operatie aan de schouder waarbij de slijmbeurs wordt weggehaald en de schouderkop uitgevijld.(althans dat heb ik begrepen)

Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee?

----------

